# Dobermann as a Police Dog, Von Bayern



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi everyone. As most of you know, I'm neither a police k9 handler nor a trainer. The dobermann is the breed that I adore after german shepherds. I haven't seen any working dobermann, and from what I see workingline germanshepherds are almost the most common police dogs (also malinois). I read an interesting article, stating that working line dobermann is a real police and army dog. This trainer believes that german shepherds are too good natured for being police and army dog. Also, he thinks that germanshepherd is not structurally suitable for this task (anatomically). Of course everybody has their own beliefs and preferences. However, I really wonder what police K9 handlers think about between these two breeds.I'll be very glad if they share tehir opinions. I'll post the article I've read. Thanks in advance.

http://www.ascomannis.com/articles/lisa/lerner/#

Musa


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

Not far from me I have seen a giant schn. with a police officer as his police dog, that was a big black dog, I was impressed, don't see those much either, the police dog here is a lab (I was excited for he was going to bring his dog out for us to see and it was a lab i was dissappointed...lol)


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

For the most part I think Dobes have had their working ability bred out of them even more so than some lines of GSD. A true working Dobe is a tough find.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

While you may see the occasional Doberman, it's indeed rare. Most of what is available today are weak nerved basket cases with all kinds of health problems. I haven't seen a working police doberman in 20 years. that said, it doesn't mean there aren't a few out there.

DFrost


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

> Quote:


For the most part I think Dobes have had their working ability bred out of them even more so than some lines of GSD. A true working Dobe is a tough find.


> Exactly. No retrieve drive for scent work either. And the ones that I see are total nerve bags.
> 
> With regard to the article,aside from the fact that it was apparently written in 1998, the individual was not looking at good solid GSDs obviously. A well bred GSD is hard to beat for patrol work. The biggest problem we have with them is lack of over the top retrieve drive for scent work and the hip issue. One of my cadaver dogs is a working line GSD. Drive over the top but it is hard to find. My other cadaver dog is a field trial bred lab and I have a 16week old lab in training. Mals and dutchies are hard to beat for dual purpose dogs now because you find the retrieve drive easier along with the working temperament for patrol work


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

I also like the Dobermann 2nd to shepherds. there are K-9 Dobes out there. i was in the Military police for 8 years on active duty. Most of our dogs were Belgian Malenois. there was one Bouvier Des Flanders which was one of the largest and aggresive dogs we had and a couple of shepherds.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice sig. Isreal is a terrorist state? you got to be kidding me! if Hammas was present in the u.s. they would be killing americans also! go board a city bus in isreal and tell me how safe you feel!


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

marksteven- that was uncalled for and rude. next time please make that a personal reply, As for the dobe's I agree that they aren't the best working dog. I do love them though


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

sorry , i thought maybe she was related to Rosanne Barr, another left wing LOON!


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

I really dont mean any harm or neg. to anyone on this site but when i see Isreal as a terrorist nation, the ONLY thing that comes to mind is the Isreali athletes that were SLAUGHTERED at the munich olympics in the 60's. how quick poeple forget or werent born then. what did they do to bring that on? Isreal has been dealing with 911 type terror attacks for 40 years and now its time to put an end by all means. Remember this: palastinians dont want piece with Isreal, they want a piece of Isreal!


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Folks I apologize for not seeing that signature line. I have deleted the post. That is inflamatory and well, I would have to kick myself off if I expressed my opinion. No more signature lines like that folks.
As far as dobies, I know of no working police dogs in this country that are dobies. Probably are some somewhere,but I sure do not know of any


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

As for the military, I'll give a quick history lesson. I was an instructor at the Military Working Dog School for 13 years. There was a time, just prior to when the military starting buying Mals from Europe, Doberman breeders pitched a fit because the military didn't buy dobermans. The "breeders" pitching the fit were told, bring us your best ones, we'll buy them if they meet the necessary requirement. I'm not sure of the exact number that were presented but it was considerable. Twenty-five were purchased, and we knew when they were selected they wouldn't make it. for the most part they were basket cases, spent more time in the vet clinic than on the training field. They had continued bouts of skin problems, they had lick granlomas (sp? and too lazy to use spell check), and several other compulsive disorders, plus just plain weak nerves. As I recall, and it has been years, 5 of them made it through patrol dog school, 1 made it through drug school as a single purpose drug dog. It was also during that time (early 70's) that they picked a few Airedales (which I absolutley loved) a few Giant Schnauzers, which were great and a few Bouvier des Flanders. they weren't too bad, but nothing great. The biggest problem was, they just weren't available in the numbers needed. At that time, Viet Nam was in full swing and we were training 500 to 600 dogs per year. 

DFrost


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

DFrost, those were good points. As an MP i worked at a large NATO special weapon storage site in germany. we didnt use dogs for enforcement or drug pourposes but for Constant sentry patrol around the perimeter of the site. its a wonder we didnt walk the pads off those poor dogs.


----------



## LEOK9Trainer (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: DFrostWhile you may see the occasional Doberman, it's indeed rare. Most of what is available today are weak nerved basket cases with all kinds of health problems. I haven't seen a working police doberman in 20 years. that said, it doesn't mean there aren't a few out there.
> 
> DFrost


Correct. DC used a few back in the 80's and for the most part they didn't make good patrol dogs. We tried one out in 86 when we still used donated dogs and he was afraid of his own shadow. I haven't seen on in LE for over 20 years as well and I travel quite a bit for K9 events.


----------

